# Slave machine Builder - UK



## JaikumarS (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi,

I'm looking for a company like http://www.heavydigitalaudio.com/ in the UK(preferably - London) who build slave machines for film scoring using VEP.

Thank you


----------



## procreative (Apr 8, 2018)

https://www.scan.co.uk/3xs/custom/daw-digital-audio-workstation-pcs
http://www.carillonac1.com
http://www.inta-audio.com/music-pc-builder-i89

But truthfullly, any good PC company should be able to set one up providing they understand using the best components like a silent case, silent PSU, fast ram, SSDs, minimising the system etc

I used these guys because they were local to me: https://www.powerc.com

But I did my research and gave them a spec and instructions.


----------



## Tyll (Apr 8, 2018)

There isn't much to building one yourself. Depending on the service and parts you can easily save $1000 and usually have only one afternoon of time to commit. Also it's fun. It's like Lego for geeks.


----------



## wickedw (Apr 9, 2018)

Unless you have the money to spend or are really not a technical person at all (or maybe don't have the time for it); I would really recommend putting it together yourself. It's really not that difficult and the fees these companies ask to put something that a 14 year old can put together as-well is probably way to high.


----------



## Killiard (Apr 9, 2018)

I put together my first pc a couple of weeks ago and it really is pretty simple to do. The configuration stuff afterwards takes longer than putting it together. There’s plenty of YouTube videos walking through all the things to disable etc. 

I used pcpartpicker when pricing everything up. Good for compatabilty issues too.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 9, 2018)

Tyll said:


> There isn't much to building one yourself. Depending on the service and parts you can easily save $1000 and usually have only one afternoon of time to commit. Also it's fun. It's like Lego for geeks.


Yep, exactly


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 9, 2018)

Killiard said:


> I put together my first pc a couple of weeks ago and it really is pretty simple to do. The configuration stuff afterwards takes longer than putting it together. There’s plenty of YouTube videos walking through all the things to disable etc.
> 
> I used pcpartpicker when pricing everything up. Good for compatabilty issues too.


Good call on PCPartPicker :D

They are great setting up machines that check all the compatibility and they also source all the best prices too!!

I have used them to build a number of peoples machines. There is also a community on there where people share there completed builds (for help on ideas). Very good website


----------



## JaikumarS (Apr 9, 2018)

Thank you all.


----------

